# FabricEmpire.com's shaggy faux fur?



## Martlie (Jun 23, 2011)

I just stumbled across this place http://www.fabricempire.com/shaggy-faux-fur.aspx
and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this product. Is it good? Is it comparable to other popular fur sites such as DF or Mendels?

I'm interested in the camel and chocolate shag in particular.
Any tips on the product would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Deo (Jun 23, 2011)

Martlie said:


> I just stumbled across this place http://www.fabricempire.com/shaggy-faux-fur.aspx


 http://fursuit.livejournal.com/4721638.html

That brown is the same as DF's Long-pile Dark Brown = Fabric.com's Luxury Shag Brown. 
That image of it is decieving, as the actual fur color is very close to black.
To show what it looks like it is the same fur used in this suit's mane (made by BC4C) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5366007/


----------



## Martlie (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, that's incredibly different from the picture :S I'm glad I asked.
Thank you for the helpful response.


----------



## Deo (Jun 23, 2011)

shoom shoom shoom
Deo to the rescue!


----------

